

Just How Much Money Can Free iPhone Apps Make? Quite A Bit - mjfern
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/05/06/just-how-much-money-can-free-iphone-apps-make-quite-a-bit/

======
teej
A cautionary tale:

When I released my game on Facebook shortly after the platform launch, the
company I worked for was making bank. We consistently doing $5k a day in ad
revenue for a straight 6 months. But then two things happened: the ad vendors
realized they weren't getting value out of the CPM they paid out and the gold
rush money to buy app installs dried up. It didn't take more than a month for
that revenue to decrease ten-fold.

~~~
dkokelley
Most of the ads I see are for paid apps. I wonder if there's any data on the
ROI for these advertisers. If advertisers are paying $2 CPM, and getting, say
5*$0.99 app sales for those impressions, then it's quite possible that those
CPMs could keep up. That's a 72% ROI after the Apple tax.

(Note: All the numbers above are made up.)

------
noelchurchill
This is a great question. Who here has released iphone apps (paid or free) and
what kind of revenue results did you get?

Does anyone have any tips they would pass along?

